

260,000 Android handsets infected with malware - Athtar
http://mashable.com/2011/03/06/android-kill-switch/

======
emintzer
Google reacted in a prompt matter to the fix the problem. This is a risk that
will always exist when a software becomes open source and you are downloading
third party programs - which the Android Market clearly warns you of this risk
before downloading the applications. I personally am not holding Google
accountable for this incident and am pleased with the quick remedy to the
issue.

Although I do find it ironic that Google fixed the problem by using a backdoor
'kill switch' in the android software to fix the backdoor malware of infected
users.

